# Should I buy 2009 Madone 5.1?



## dareverend (Aug 17, 2008)

My LBS is getting rid of old stock and are selling the 2009 Trek 5.1 @ $2900. Is it worth it?I can't spend anymore on this. Would it be better to buy a newer frame but at a lower speck? I had heard of some Treks OCLv frames cracking. Had they fixed this by 2009.? Thanks in advance? i live In Bahrain so have a limited choice in bikes.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

the 2008 5.2 (ulterga SL) retailed for $3300 at that time. Not sure about the components on the 5.1 but that price doesn't seem particularly low. I don't know of any wide spread frame problems on the Madone.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

I just got a new 2011 5.2 from my LBS for $2750 so this does not look like such a great deal in comparison. Of course I live in the US not Bahrain so maybe it's a better deal over there.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Great bike but too expensive. I bought a 2009 Madone 5.2 (essentially identical bike) in June 2010 for $2799. It is now 2 year's later.

The bottom bracket problems were in 2008 and were fixed by 2009.


----------



## GatorInBama (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a 2008 5.2 and so far no problems. Knocking on wood (my head).


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

Trek2.3 said:


> Great bike but too expensive. I bought a 2009 Madone 5.2 (essentially identical bike) in June 2010 for $2799. It is now 2 year's later.
> 
> The bottom bracket problems were in 2008 and were fixed by 2009.


well I have a 2009 Trek Madone 5.5 and my bottom bracket issue is still giving me greiff ,the bottom bracket bearing races don't seem to last much more than 1000 miles and need replaced, Trek have hicked up the price for these non standard bearings by around 300% since 2009 , a bearing set now costs £25 or $50 so please bear this in mind before you buy , if I new then what I know now I would not buy a Trek :thumbsup:


----------

